# Boardfoot vs Franks !



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dueling wings going on the pellet grill on low. Half done in boardfoots marinade, half done in simple brine of salt, sugar,beer and franks red hot seasoning. Marinated both overnight and more franks added before going on smoker. Will fry at the end. More pics if I don’t hose it up


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that makes me want some. Looks good.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

After about 2 hours at 200, cranked up to 375 for about 20 mins. And snafu one is I’m out of peanut oil so plan b is to see if the air fryer can crisp the skin some more. Boardfoots below


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Franks


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boardfeets was a slight winner. Air fryer surprised me and did a good job. Franks dry rub is good if you like traditional buffalo wings. But barefoot won this one


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wife found this at wd! Does not suck lol


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Air fryer is amazing with wings. That franks dry seasoning is pretty good. I use heath riles garlic butter dry rub with that franks with good results. 

It looks good though will have to search for boardfoots recipe.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I love smoked/grilled wings and have changed to the 30-20-10 wings when grilling. 350 for 30 on one side-20 after flip, resauce and then back on th grill for 10 at the same temp. They are juicy and crisp and perfect… now I do t need to fire up the fryer or air fryer to crisp the skin. Give it a shot.


----------

